

“Ranger" Supercomputer Marks New Era for Petascale Science - muriithi
http://www.rangersupercomputer.com/release.html

======
xirium
Is that enough storage for scientific datasets? After being an admin on a
renderfarm with _mumble_ mumble _mumble_ thousands of cores, the storage
specification looks really tight to me.

1.7 petabytes / 15,744 Quad-Core AMD Opteron(TM) processors / 4 cores per
processor = 28GB per core.

